# How To Catch Your Own Nightcrawlers



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

If you&#8217;re like me, sometimes you get sick of buying your own bait. One of my buddies showed me this handy tip for catching nightcrawlers at home and now I do it all the time.

To catch some worms, grab a small cup full of ammonia, or any ammonia-containing chemical such as many glass cleaning products, and pour the ammonia onto any small, concentrated patch of soil outdoors. The ammonia depletes the oxygen below the surface temporarily, and worms have no choice but to crawl to the surface for air. You&#8217;ll be surprised at the quantities. Once they start getting to the surface, take your pickings.

With this tip in mind, you can be catching plenty of &#8220;home-grown&#8221; nightcrawlers in no time. And saving money too!


Read More Great Tips Here...


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

we just use dish soap and water... spread it all over get tons of worms .then wash them off


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Or go out at night after a rain with a flashlight. Putting a red lense on helps- it doesn't scare the crawlers.
We used to pick over 500 this way for our old Canada trips.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a small patch I use for composting(4ftx5ft). I just add weeds, coffee grounds, banana peels and such and mix that in with the soil. It is always full of crawlers and red worms. No putting chemicals in the ground, no worm bathing, and get to collect them in daylight. Since I smoke but only outside I do still collect some at night after a rain.


----------

